# Show tree of openssl CA/Certs



## Leander (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to get a tree output on the shell of CAs of a cert. Something like known of modern web browsers when looking at the SSL/TLS details of a cert:

```
openssl [...] ./cert.pm
-- Root-CA
  -- Signing-CA
      -- Cert
```
Any idea how I could achieve this ny the simple use of openssl?
Thanks


----------



## Leander (Apr 7, 2017)

Solution:

Generate Hash of CA(s) above:
`openssl x509 -hash -noout -in ./root-ca.crt`

Get issuer hash of Cert:
`openssl x509 -issuer_hash -noout -in ./signing-ca.crt`

and so on ...


----------

